# Serpentine belt



## mleon (Jan 24, 2005)

By the mere nature of this question, you will quickly surmise my automotive knowledge.

This afternoon, the serpentine belt came off of my wife’s 1999 Chrysler T&C after I sprayed it with a belt dressing meant to stop the squeaking. Certainly a lessoned learned for me…

Is it safe to drive the vehicle approximately 3-5 miles in the morning to the service center, or must I have it towed? I understand that I will be without power steering. The temperature will be in the low 30’s so I’m hoping overheating shouldn’t be a problem.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi,

I am not a mechanic so my response probably won't help much. Before I would drive this thing, I would call a mechanic and ask. If the serpentine belt goes over certain areas and that might include timing, you could do damage if not already. Just be safe and ask someone who knows first. 

Oh, wanted to mention that I have one that squeaks and a person who worked at a garage as a janitor told me to put belt dressing on it. While I was talking to a salesman I knew, he told me never to do that. Being inquisitive, I asked the mechanic at the dealership and he said never to do that because it would produce the same result that you had, but it is safe to get a bar of soap and put it on there and it will solve the squeaking problem. He said that is what they use.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Boy, I wish this had been posted Friday whilst I was at work...woulda made it a bit easier to answer. However, it's Sunday night, so I just have to find answers a different way!
Personally I *would not* drive that vehicle in the morning. That belt drives ALL the accessories on that engine - besides no power steering, you also won't have the A/C compressor to assist the defroster, the alternator to recharge the battery, or the water pump to move the water out of the block and into the heater core (so you'll freeze your keister off as well). Also, that engine has aluminum heads, so if it overheats, you;ll be facing a HUGE repair bill.

Belt dressing? We sell it, but I discourage folks from using it for exactly that reason.


----------



## mleon (Jan 24, 2005)

*The final outcome*

Thanks to all for your input.

Here's the scoop -- DO NOT drive a vehicle without an intact serpentine belt. It will cause severe engine damage due to overheating.

Also - NEVER use belt conditioners. Take the vehicle to a certified mechanic to have the belt and tensioner checked.

My outcome was very fortunate. I have a Chrysler extended warranty with free towing. They towed my car to the local Chrysler dealer who replaced my serpentine belt and inspected the car for free. 

Don Davis Chrysler in Grapevine Texas is the best!

:grin: :winkgrin: :grin: :winkgrin:


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

you lucked out


----------



## MD_Willington (Jan 11, 2005)

I used to work at a Chrysler/Jeep/Eagle dealer...I've seen the inside of an Eagle talon that lost it's Serpentine belt, it is not pretty.

MD


----------

